

Brewing Wireless Wars - jcarlson23
http://www.gototheboard.com/articles/Brewing_Wireless_War
Interesting discussion of Google,Apple and Nokia and their recent moves to go after the mobile device market
======
jamesbritt
"The iPhone is currently the dominant player in wireless devices."

[http://www.informationweek.com/news/personal_tech/smartphone...](http://www.informationweek.com/news/personal_tech/smartphones/showArticle.jhtml?articleID=208401284)

"May 30, 2008 07:57 PM

Research in Motion sold the most smartphones in the United States for the
first quarter of 2008, more than doubling the nearest competitor's market
share, an IDC report found."

------
jcarlson23
The research tracked data from two million or sites and suggests that the
iPhone is now the most popular mobile browser in the US, representing .23
percent of all browser traffic. That number is up from .14 percent in
December, an increase of almost 65 percent.

\- according to StatCounter, March 2008

------
chrs_ericson
Regardless of which statistic is a better indicator I think Apple is the
"trend-setter" right now, which is what the article seems to be concerned
about...

